# SRP - Southcorp Limited



## still_in_school (14 December 2004)

*SRP - Is it set to Rally and Test Previous Heights*

Hi Guys,

an interesting chart display with SRP.

In short, bullish candle break out, but with technical indicators showing positive momentum.. is there possibility, that SRP will test previous heights once again..

Cheers,
sis


----------



## still_in_school (24 December 2004)

*Re: SRP - Is it set to Rally and Test Previous Heights*

Hi Guys,

what a day for SRP... completey smashes previous peak, but also sets a nice bullish close....

but over the last couple days, the nervousness, of watching SRP slowly testing, previous heights, but also market resistance, with rejection of sellers.. selling down... 

anyways, im out pf SRP now, but i still believe this could be the growth stock for next year...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (24 December 2004)

*Re: SRP - Is it set to Rally and Test Previous Heights*

Great Charts SiS


Have a great Christmas and all the best for the New Year Festivities mate  :frosty: 

TBI


----------

